# Copper dragons



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it normal for some coppers to have a bit of green irid? My boy Shosta has blue irid. but I noticed this evening that the tips of the copper bits on his fins have some green irid. He seems perfectly healthy, I'm just a bit OCD and tend to be a worry wort when it comes to my boys... Do you think it could be green light reflecting off my plants too? Though he seems to have it all the time... *confused face*


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a video of it... I know it's long lol, and not the best quality my camera is a bit old xD

Video


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's perfectly normal. I have one that looks like that.
He's beautiful by the way.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you  he's having a little bit of a velvet issue right now, but has perked up a ton since yesterday when I started treating him. (He was completely clamped up the day after I took that video)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, he's doing MUCH better  unclamped a lot today, and has stopped twitching and darting. I'd say he's doing okay xD


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Copper is just a name to identify what color the betta is. There will almost always be varying degree of differences, sometimes it's green, sometimes it might be red that glares from the fins and scales. Then there are times when it might be quite shining and reflecting from the environment as you mentioned. All in all, it's perfectly fine as DQ had already said. Indeed he is gorgeous and quite active.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

thank you ^^


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like my brown fish. Depending on the intensity and/or angle of the light, he flashes mossy green or greyish/blue through the sorta reddish top layer. I think that red over green makes him copper-bronze.

Gotta love a fish named after one of my favorite Russian composers.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Hallyx  

And yes, Russian composers in general have a place in my heart xD they're all so good lol


----------



## Spiderling00 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, copper rusts green doesn't it? 

Sorry, I'm just trying to be silly.  He is a gorgeous fish!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> Thanks for the info Hallyx
> 
> And yes, Russian composers in general have a place in my heart xD they're all so good lol


haha russian philosophers are that way for me, particularly those along the anarchist/socialist line (bakunin, kropotkin, trotsky, lenin etc)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Hehe...Had you figured for an old Bolshevik, judging by the names of your fish.

Love your Python quote.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hallyx, not sure if that was directed at me but...

Lol, no, my greatgreat grandparents and my great grandparents left Russia just as the revolution was beginning, So, technically I'm gen 3 in the states.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Just to avoid confusion, that was directed at Mr. Terror, who has just elevated himself several levels in my esteem. ;-}


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

nice black dragon


----------

